# Help needed for Corsair 650TX plug type.



## gamer_again (May 13, 2012)

Hi,

Just bought my new system and my PSU has a UK plug type G. By a quick thought I bought a cheap desi adapter which cost me around 20 INR  and using it by that way. Is it the proper way or is there anything else that I can do better ?


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 13, 2012)

No problem. Keep using it like that.


----------



## Minion (May 13, 2012)

You can use your old powercord.


----------



## d6bmg (May 14, 2012)

Either buy Indian power cord from the market or keep using that universal adapter.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 14, 2012)

no excuses for corsair or other big brands selling psu in india they should provide the powercord with the compatible electric socket available here


----------



## funskar (May 14, 2012)

Keep using it.. I m also using wid local 15 inr adapter


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2012)

gamer_again said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bought my new system and my PSU has a UK plug type G. By a quick thought I bought a cheap desi adapter which cost me around 20 INR  and using it by that way. Is it the proper way or is there anything else that I can do better ?



I am using this type of converter with stock cord given with my Corsair GS700.See the pics below.Good quality converter will cost around 60 rupees.
*i.imgur.com/OL8bR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oONmK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NXooK.jpg


----------



## gamer_again (May 14, 2012)

Thanks all for the suggestions \O/

Spl. thanks to Tenida for uploading those pics. gr8


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2012)

gamer_again said:


> Thanks all for the suggestions \O/
> 
> Spl. thanks to Tenida for uploading those pics. gr8



Welcome mate


----------

